# 1965 - 1967 Pontiacs gas tank fill



## Doogie (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello all. I'm new to this site and have a few questions I am sure someone on here can help me out with. I have a 65 Tempest and a 67 Lemans. Both have the rear gas tank fill under the license plate. Is it just me, or do the new gas pump handles not work correctly to fill these older cars? I can imagine I'm not the first to mention this on the site, but I was not able to find any threads on the site. Every time I go to fill them up, the gas pours out before the pump gets it shut off. I have tried pumping it slow and trying to listen for the sound of it getting close to topped off, only to get that last splash across the face. Do they make a protective boot, or temporary adapter or anything that I can use to help prevent the splash back? Or does anyone have any ideas or comments?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I had same problem with my '67 Goat. I think it has something to do with the position of the nozzle in relation to the tank vent. If the nozzle doesn't go past the tank vent then no back pressure will build up because the vent is acting like a pressure relief valve. I don't fill my tank so I can't say for sure that's the problem. But sometimes early in the process I would get the splash out.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

A friend told me that the gas pump nozzles are designed for 1990's and up vehicles with tanks and fill tubes designed to prevent splashback and raw gas spillage (unburned hydrocarbons :cryin . I have the same problem as you with my '68 and it is annoying, especially if you're doing a road trip and want a full tank. I remember decades ago when gas fillers behind the bumper were commonplace and you'd see the asphalt in the middle of the lane at traffic lights "eaten out" by gas coming out out loose or vented caps when people started up.
Wish I had a good answer for you.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I never fill mine to the top n pump slow when I know im getting close.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't know of any fix for it. Like Rickm says, slow down when you get close. Don't worry about getting it completely full. Or carry plenty of paper towels to clean up the mess.


----------



## 66 Tiger (Nov 18, 2009)

I experience the same problem. Found a fill station where the front of the car is down and rear is up. It helps as you can hear the gurgle which means to stop or it will splash out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They all do it with the 'new' style nozzles. CA has had these nozzles for the past 30 years. I simply hold back the boot with my fingers, and listen to the tank as it gets full. You can hear it. Been doing this out of necessity for decades now on all my early GTO's.


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

Aluminum Fuel Nozzle Boot Holder - Honda Gold Wing Parts & Accessories by WingStuff.com

A guy at a gas station had this thing and it seemed to work really well for him

I use a piece of 8 inch long 3/4 inch inside diam dielsel hose to slide over the nozzel. It is ok but I have to watch when I fill up. It will still spill but I dont have as many issues

I understand there is a replacement nuck as well that will solve the issue and let it operate like a new filler neck


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> They all do it with the 'new' style nozzles. CA has had these nozzles for the past 30 years. I simply hold back the boot with my fingers, and listen to the tank as it gets full. You can hear it. Been doing this out of necessity for decades now on all my early GTO's.


This is what I do, I figured it out the first time I filled my goat and got the dooshback.
The new Ca. gas cans are a joke, I have a small one gallon for my weed whacker and it dumped gas everywhere.
You need 3 hands to use it without spilling gas everywhere.
I finally gutted the filler neck and made a rubber gasket to go under the nozzle.

I bought 5 5 gallon cans and a 1 gallon while I was in Az. so I can fill my bikes and stuff without spilling gas everywhere.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I still have some old Blitz non-safety gas cans I got before the gov't lowered the boom and put them out of business. Gas cans you can actually use to refuel your vehicle without pouring 30%of the fuel on your pants and shoes. What a concept. I also have some antique metal cans with the wooden handles....what a pleasure to use. Nobody needs a fuel can with a marital aid attached to the nozzle!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have no idea what idiot came up with this stupid idea since you have to vent the fumes anyway by giving the damn thing a short arm inspection before using.
I stuck that POS in my weed whacker and the gas blasted into the tank and shot out straight up soaking my face and hair with gas.
I can get the 5 gal plastic jugs that fit on my bike trailer but you can only get the white ones for "water" and the CHP can ticket you for using them.
I found the red ones in Az.
I have a small garage that only has enough room for my GTO and I have to park my other vehicles on the street and with the gas thieves I have to store gas in my garage and keep the tanks on empty and just put in enough fuel to get me where I need to go each day.
That is a big enough PIA without dealing with cans that spill gas everywhere.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Goat Roper, you need to either relocate or get your hunting license renewed along with some tweeker tags! Sounds like you're living like the Omega Man!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Goat Roper, you need to either relocate or get your hunting license renewed along with some tweeker tags! Sounds like you're living like the Omega Man!!


I have chain link and 3 German Shepherds but anything outside the perimeter is fair game.
I called the sheriffs, useless and all I got was a warning not to lie in wait for them or I will go to jail.
They have quit prying off the gas caps and have moved on to find their free gas elsewhere since my tanks are now always on empty.
We will be closing our business this year in Oct. and selling the house, still researching where to move to but it will be out of Ca.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats. I may not be too far behind you on that one. I like the politics of Texas, and the Southwest in general. We have been considering Nevada, Colorado, Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, and Idaho. CA is one delusional and whacked-out state. Lived here all my life, and have watched it really degrade in the past 20 years or so.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> I still have some old Blitz non-safety gas cans I got before the gov't lowered the boom and put them out of business. Gas cans you can actually use to refuel your vehicle without pouring 30%of the fuel on your pants and shoes. What a concept. I also have some antique metal cans with the wooden handles....what a pleasure to use. Nobody needs a fuel can with a marital aid attached to the nozzle!


Nicely articulated geeteeohguy!
When I use one of the new cans I just take off the "goofy ass" spout and grab one of my long necked funnels. Glad I still have one of the old style can that is safe for the user.


----------

